# BODYBUILDERS RECIPE LIST



## Guest (Aug 8, 2004)

hi

gonna make a recipe sticky post

anyone with any bodybuilding diet recipes

post them away in here,

this info will come handy to lots of people


----------



## simzy (Mar 7, 2004)

Tin of Tuna

200g Cottage Cheese

Tin of Tomatoes

Mushrooms/Onions

Boil your mushrooms for about 20 mins then slightly boil everything in a bigger pan for a minute or two, a cutting favourite of mine!

May need to drain some of the tomato juice away though, I eat mine out of a bowl and just leave it at the end.

Just add pasta if you need carbs, it's kind of like a bolognese sort of thing and for those who are not keen on tuna then you would not even know it is tuna.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2004)

Grill up some chicken breast on the geroge foreman for a couple of mins until the top of the chicken is white, then sprinkle on some cajun/fajita/spices of choice and grill for a futher about 5-6 mins until cooked

While thats grilling away, lightly toast a wholemeal pitta bread, cut, and fill with fresh salad/lettuce/avocado/peppers (or whatever salad if your fave)

once you have done this and the chicken in ready, put it on a plate and chop into strips/small chunks (you'll need roughly 1/2 a chicken breast per pitta), then add the chicken into the pitta bread

and your all ready to go, wrap it up and take it off to school/college/uni/work, or where ever!!

i've use this while cutting, you should get 20-25g of protein, about 20g of complex carbs and no fat (so it makes a decent lil carb meal), obviously its not a huge meal but will keep you going for a hour or so, if you want mix a protein shake with it to up the protein to 40-45g (it works good because the 'real food' will help with the digestion of the shake) - then you have a 2:1 p/c ratio ideal for a cut, add nuts/fish caps/flax for fats if neccessary

if bulking you could make a couple of them and add in salsa, cheese, some fruit etc

great alternative to an overpriced chemical filled sandwich from the supermarket, or a change to you lunch (if you already pack sandwiches for lunch)


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

That sounds extremely nice, im gonna have to try that one godfather!

Anyone one got any good recipies for a pasta and chicken salad? I'm fed up of paying 1.90 at sainsburys!


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

buy 5kg chicken breast frozen bags from makro or costco. grill a chicken breast on a george foreman. prepare salad (lettuce, cucumber tomatoes + dressing) put chicken in ! add croutons.

total price about 1, and much fresher/bigger/nicer than pre-bought !

nick


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

cheers for the recipes guys,

i,ll be trying them out


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

nick, do the big bags of frozen chicken actually taste nice? At the price that you can get them for I allways expect them to taste vile!

I got a george forman today, its really good, but I all ready hate cleaning the thing!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok, so this is a similar sort of thing to the godfathers chicken pitta but i thought i'd put it up as well

onion

pepper

chicken breast

tomato

wholemeal pitta

lettuce

olive oil

Lemon

Make a marinade using the olive oil and lemon juice.

Chop up the onion, pepper and chicken into chunks and add to the marinade, leave for about 5-10 mins

Chop up your tomato and chuck it on the george fornby grill with the onion, pepper and chicken and cook them for around 8 mins

Toast your pitta, then chuck everything in it, top with lettuce!


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Got another recipe!

1 packet of shqwarts(sp?) creamy mild peppercorn Sauce

Thin cut steak

1/2 onion

1/2 Pepper

Rice

Milk & Butter for the sauce

Boil the rice, grill the veg on the george foreman for about 5 mins, make up the sauce as per directions on the packet

grill the steak on the foreman for about 2 - 3 mins, or till cooked

slice up steak, add to sauce with veg

serve with rice!

Takes about 10 mins to cook everythin, and it's gorgous


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

*Strawberry Pancake*

50 grams oats

1 whole egg

6 egg whites

half sachet of rowntrees *sugar free* jelly- strawberry flavour

1. chuck all of the above into a blender

2. blend it (obviously) it will go smooth and frothy

3. pour into non-stick frying pan, could also use some EV olive oil

4. cook it

5. eat it

can make one or two pancakes with this mix, I make one large with it.

*Nutritional breakdown*

protein - 31g

carbs - 30g

fat - 10g

the carbs are from the oats so are complex, and 6 / 7 grams of fat comes from the whole egg which you could easily substitute for egg white if you have any probs with egg yolks.

I use the strawberry jelly obviously you can use other flavours.

another thing is you could also spread a thin layer of a 'flora' type of healthy spread to add a little moisture to it, I dont but whatever!

decent meal IMO, filling, tasty and a good variation on an oats meal.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

benji the chicken is actually quite rank.

the last batch i bought was more expensive but much much nicer, 3.2kgs for 18 (where it was 14 for 5kgs before) but the chicken has less hidden water and tastes really good.

either way its all cheap stuff and i take so much protein powder anyway that i exceed my protein every day

nick


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hmmm... lol

Cheers for letting us know nick, i'll just stick to the norm, my rents pay for it anyway! :twisted:

I may have to try that pancake bungee, it doesn't taste of egg atall does it?


----------



## Bungee (Feb 3, 2004)

no, you wont taste the egg. its probably my fav meal. it tastes like a cheat meal!

great for breakfast


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

cool, i'll go try it!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2004)

yeah benj never tryed nicks really cheap chicken thank f**k apparently but the load we got this time was really good to be honest 3.2 kgs 4 10 from makro sure Nick wil post to give his opinion but i thought it was pretty good.

Plus recipe for protien replacement meal. 2 scoops whey chocalate whey i use dymatize mint choc but im sure other choc ways as good peanut butter 1 teaspoon + banana in blender tastes really good swear its a choc milkshake.


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Cool, might have to drag my parents shopping!

Thanks for the ideas!

I tell ya what I think of the shake!


----------



## warchild (Aug 25, 2004)

I trained at home last night and then found i had no whey left so had to improvise.

4 whole eggs

1 tablespoon of crunchy peanut butter

caffine free diet coke.

Sounds disgusting, actually tastes quite nice.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

200g tuna 2table spoons 98% fat free mayo 2table spoons of malt vinigar add sweetcorn if you like.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Get your chicken breast ready for the day place in bowl add 50% of hot and spicy source from Asda put on baking tray in oven fo 40mins at 180 lovley tell me what you think.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Where do you get 98% fat free mayo then?


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Sainsburys.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Sainsburys.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

2 scoops wheay half pint milk 1 banana table spoon peanut butter.


----------



## Mr Nice (Jan 7, 2006)

Chicken breast fillets chopped into cubes, 1 large onion, 1 clove of garlic, 2 table spoon tomatoe puree 1 tablespoon madras curry powder, 1 chicken stock coub mixed in 1 cup boilling water, half tablespoon wholewheat flour, 1 tablespoon veg oil. Heat oil add onion and garlic, when light brown add flour then curry powder 1min later add tomatoe puree and made up chicken stock 2min later add chicken stir put lid on and simmer for 30mins. Ballisimo! Serve whit rice.


----------

